# 6x6 and 7x7 in competition?



## slncuber21 (Sep 11, 2008)

how long do you think it will be until the 6x6 and 7x7 are going to be an official event in competition??


----------



## ErikJ (Sep 11, 2008)

I have no idea, one thing I do know is I am not scrambling them


----------



## PCwizCube (Sep 11, 2008)

Well... there is a time limit on solving the cube - 10 minutes.

Several people can't solve the 6x6 and 7x7 under ten minutes, especially the 7x7.

That's going to be a problem...

I could become an official event in 2009 but I don't know what they would do about the people who solve the cubes 10+ minutes. 10 minutes qualification round?


----------



## Hadley4000 (Sep 11, 2008)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> Well... there is a time limit on solving the cube - 10 minutes.
> 
> Several people can't solve the 6x6 and 7x7 under ten minutes, especially the 7x7.
> 
> ...



5x5x5 BLD always goes over 10, and 4x4x4 BLD does most of the time.


----------



## Dene (Sep 11, 2008)

If you can't solve it sub10, then you don't deserve to be solving it in competition. Sub10 is really quite easy for anyone who is even moderately successful at speedsolving (I barely consider myself to be decent at normal speedsolving, and I can get sub7 solves quite easily).


----------



## nitrocan (Sep 11, 2008)

Dutch Open 2008


----------



## Erik (Sep 11, 2008)

In competition? That's already happened at US nationals and Brussels Summer Open and a Swedish open I thikn.
Official? 
We'll discuss about that later since, I know by experience it's not the easiest competition to take part in. Everyone had to scramble at least the amount of cubes he would also solve.


----------



## Ton (Sep 11, 2008)

Erik said:


> Everyone had to scramble at least the amount of cubes he would also solve.



Yep, I forced this on you, I am such a bully at competition , but for an unofficial event , this resolves the problem of scrambling ... 

There is one problem the many pops...


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 11, 2008)

I thinks a 10 minute qualification time would be great.
I'm only at 15 right now, but 10 is something to shoot for.

By the time a person gets a 10 min. time, they will not get hand cramps as much, as well as having the knowledge of how to pop less

10 minutes is a great qualification round time!-Something to shoot for!

But we prob. shouldn't do averages of 5...maybe 3??


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 11, 2008)

Possibly, Megaminx is done as a straight mean of 3, yeah?


----------



## Pedro (Sep 11, 2008)

hawkmp4 said:


> Possibly, Megaminx is done as a straight mean of 3, yeah?



yeah, but it should be changed...as well as square-1 and clock

people can just do combined rounds, as they do for 4x4 and 5x5 sometimes...

megaminx is not hard to scramble anymore, and square-1 neither

clock is really fast to solve, so I don't see why it is still mean of 3...

EDIT:
just made a thread about it at WCA forum: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=460
vote there if you want it changed


----------



## Erik (Sep 11, 2008)

@ Ton, it was the right thing to do. If this was not the rule nobody would get a scrambled cube at all 

@ hawkmp4/Pedro: avg of 5 is better but it's not handy... for one reason there are already the mean of 3 WR's now, I'm not sure if people want to loose that. For instance Matyas... Also the main reason it's not avg of 5 is because according to Ron (I think) it just takes to much time to also do an avg of 5 for this.
Personally I'd vote for an avg of 5 of course. It's a bit annoying to DNF a clock avg 50% of the time because the last move made 1 clock a 1 hour error...


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 15, 2008)

Are the results from the 6x6x6 and 7x7x7 somewhere online? I did pretty well and would have been on the podium for 6x6x6 if it hadn't been for that pop.... and the other.... and the other.... and.....

Basically doing 6x6x6 in competition is stupid unless we (V-Cubes) solve the popping problem. Getting center+edges+cross in sub 4 and ending up with a sup 7 solve isn't funny.

And all events that* I* can *always *do *easily* in sub 5 minutes should be average of 5.
All events that take *me* longer (all blindfolded and 6x6x6 and 7x7x7) should be mean of 3 (that includes fmc )


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 15, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> All events that take *me* longer (all blindfolded and 6x6x6 and 7x7x7) should be mean of 3 (that includes fmc )



If we did this, it would put Stefan back in the ranks of the best 3x3x3 BLD cubers. I wonder what the ranking list would be like for mean of 3 3x3x3 BLD? (Stefan?)

And if you think mean of 3 fmc would be substantial, mean of 3 multiBLD would be interesting...


----------



## KConny (Sep 15, 2008)

AvG: http://www.speedcubing.com/results/e.php?i=666


----------



## Stefan (Sep 15, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> If we did this, it would put Stefan back in the ranks of the best 3x3x3 BLD cubers. I wonder what the ranking list would be like for mean of 3 3x3x3 BLD?



66.05, 'Alexander Yu'
88.39, 'Luchen Zhang'
89.59, 'Chris Hardwick'
95.74, 'Leyan Lo'
115.99, 'Tyson Mao'
118.91, 'Bastien Bonnet'
120.97, 'Rowe Hessler'
126.65, 'Shelley Chang'
126.76, 'Dan Dzoan'
143.20, 'Dennis Strehlau'
152.38, 'Mike Hughey'
154.05, 'Clément Gallet'
155.37, 'Tim Habermaas'
155.70, 'Shotaro Makisumi'
158.86, 'Erik Akkersdijk'
159.74, 'Manuel López Sheriff'
161.71, 'Daniel Lo'
162.91, 'Tim Reynolds'
173.05, 'Craig Bouchard'
185.91, 'István Kocza'
186.30, 'Simon Bourigault'
200.37, 'Péter Róka'
212.69, 'Anthony Hsu'
215.61, 'Eric Limeback'
217.73, 'Stefan Pochmann'
219.69, 'Brian Kim'
232.34, 'Ian Winokur'
250.86, 'Alejandro Aguado'
254.51, 'Guanyang Yu'
268.48, 'Bernett Orlando'
270.28, 'Isaac Wappes'
274.56, 'Henrik Buus Aagaard'
278.80, 'Niklas Bitén'
303.31, 'Alan Chang'
316.54, 'Vincent Le'
368.06, 'Emile Compion'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 15, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > If we did this, it would put Stefan back in the ranks of the best 3x3x3 BLD cubers. I wonder what the ranking list would be like for mean of 3 3x3x3 BLD?
> ...


Thanks, Stefan.

And yes, I'll admit that I was also motivated by wanting to see my name on a short list.  Rats - didn't quite make the top ten.


----------



## TMOY (Sep 15, 2008)

6^3 is definitely one of my favorite puzzles. And no, I'm not turning completely crazy. I was already. 
With a well broken cube and enough care when performing moves the problem pf pops is naturally solved.
And getting sub-10 is not that hard. On 7^3 it is more challenging.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Sep 15, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey said:
> ...


Aw, if not for two corners on my first Nationals solve, I would easily be second on that list (and that includes 20 seconds wasted on forgetting corners on solve #3)... 

This is because I'm so fantastic that I've never gotten both the first solve and either of the other two.


----------

